# IBS is making me a total hypochondraic. So miserable :(



## Illusions

The second a new symptom pops up I automatically think cancer, infertility, various other life threatening/god awful disease. Doctors are no doubt fed up of me. My Fiancé has to put up with my constant worries. Today I've had back pain, abdominal pain and pains near my hipbones. I'm suffering from thrush and it's making me worry it's something worse. I get occasional breakthrough bleeding (usually mid cycle) but occasionally a small amount of spotting after a BM randomly. All these things make me panic uncontrollably to the point where I'm probably making my symptoms ten times worse due to anxiety.I saw a therapist recently who sort of helped, but I can't help but feel the only think that will put my mind at rest is these constant doctors visits. I think I've been to the doctor once or twice every month for the past few months with some other symptom. I think because they don't seem to do anything about it, it makes me more scared because I have no answers.Does anyone else feel like this? I realise I'm moaning and probably deserve a slap. It's just I'm 22. Recently engaged and should be enjoying life to the full instead of dwelling on health problems


----------



## emmawil

Illusions said:


> The second a new symptom pops up I automatically think cancer, infertility, various other life threatening/god awful disease. Doctors are no doubt fed up of me. My Fiancé has to put up with my constant worries. Today I've had back pain, abdominal pain and pains near my hipbones. I'm suffering from thrush and it's making me worry it's something worse. I get occasional breakthrough bleeding (usually mid cycle) but occasionally a small amount of spotting after a BM randomly. All these things make me panic uncontrollably to the point where I'm probably making my symptoms ten times worse due to anxiety.I saw a therapist recently who sort of helped, but I can't help but feel the only think that will put my mind at rest is these constant doctors visits. I think I've been to the doctor once or twice every month for the past few months with some other symptom. I think because they don't seem to do anything about it, it makes me more scared because I have no answers.Does anyone else feel like this? I realise I'm moaning and probably deserve a slap. It's just I'm 22. Recently engaged and should be enjoying life to the full instead of dwelling on health problems


You sound exactly like me, I went to the doctors last year when I first had symptoms. He said straight away IBS but after me telling him that I thought I had either bowel or ovarian cancer he decided to send me for abdomen ultrasound ( came back with nothing showing). I have had 2 or 3 flare ups over the last year each varying in time from a couple of days to a couple of weeks. However this time I have now had abdomen pain moving from right to left side and my hips and my lower back pain is really bad, I have gurgly stomach, get the urge to need the loo to get there and not be able to go! I am burping and parping all the time, have heartburn .My husband is like your other half and keeps telling me if I continue to worry it will make the symptoms worse! Am taking spasmonal ( prescribed by docotr last year) but symptoms are still there. Like you I think about it constantly convincing myself I have cancer! as my husband said if I did then I would be on my last knocking now as ive had these symptoms on and off for over a year!.Have just booked an appointment with doctors tomorrow in the hope that he puts my mind at rest.Chin up x


----------



## puddingpearl

I am also 22 and if my partner read your post I'm sure he'd think it was me!I am EXACTLY the same but I have read that it is not an uncommon way to be for people who suffer from IBS-D. I constantly worry about my health, I worry about cancer, I worry I'm not getting all the right vitamins and minerals, I worry I'm going to catch something from germs outside so I've always got an antibacterial gel at the ready. I was diagnosed with IBS 4 years ago and since then I have been fixated on the thought that it was something else. I was so worried and obsessed about it that I was constantly at the doctors for a piece of mind, running tests and demanding that a colonoscopy was needed but they disagreed. 4 weeks ago I got another doctor who referred me for one, to my surprise, and I had it done 2 weeks ago. Since then I feel like I have been living a nightmare. The prep was awful, the procedure was awful and 2 days later I got a Urinary Tract Infection which I have NEVER had before and I am now obsessing that it might be something else like IC or endometriosis because it won't go away. It's a viscious cycle for me and my partner gets very very tired of it, he must be very patient.Like you, the only thing I have found that eases my worries are regular trips to the doctors, I must be the running joke in that place.I have no answers, just wanted to let you know that I am the same age with the exact same problem. The only advice I could offer would be to never research symptoms on the internet because you end up thinking you could have a million different things which will lead to more worrying, and worsening of IBS.


----------



## EllaGuru

We should start a club.I am exactly the same. Today was not a good day. I've been feeling pretty good for a month or so, and then yesterday I told my friend that I had a dream and in it I finally found that lump of cancer I've been looking for (I am always poking myself where my IBS sensation is) and she said I better go to the doc again, since dreams can be revealing. Freaked me out.Anyway, I try meditative breathing techniques and use lots of distraction to get me through the rough patches. I'm glad I am not alone, but wish I had more help to offer.Ella


----------



## Ignea

Wow! These are the reasons I'm on therapy.I guess there is more concetion between IBS and Hypochodria than most people think, uhn?


----------



## ocgal

Wow im not the only crazy. I go for my colonoscopy this week. Im 33 and scared to death.they are going to find something. Dr google doesnt help. I dont know why I torture myself with the internet. In my mind I have 6mo to live. These next 3 days needs to go by fast so I can have some piece of mind.


----------



## LuSmith

Illusions said:


> I am also 22 and if my partner read your post I'm sure he'd think it was me!I am EXACTLY the same but I have read that it is not an uncommon way to be for people who suffer from IBS-D. I constantly worry about my health, I worry about cancer, I worry I'm not getting all the right vitamins and minerals, I worry I'm going to catch something from germs outside so I've always got an antibacterial gel at the ready. I was diagnosed with IBS 4 years ago and since then I have been fixated on the thought that it was something else. I was so worried and obsessed about it that I was constantly at the doctors for a piece of mind, running tests and demanding that a colonoscopy was needed but they disagreed. 4 weeks ago I got another doctor who referred me for one, to my surprise, and I had it done 2 weeks ago. Since then I feel like I have been living a nightmare. The prep was awful, the procedure was awful and 2 days later I got a Urinary Tract Infection which I have NEVER had before and I am now obsessing that it might be something else like IC or endometriosis because it won't go away. It's a viscious cycle for me and my partner gets very very tired of it, he must be very patient.Like you, the only thing I have found that eases my worries are regular trips to the doctors, I must be the running joke in that place.I have no answers, just wanted to let you know that I am the same age with the exact same problem. The only advice I could offer would be to never research symptoms on the internet because you end up thinking you could have a million different things which will lead to more worrying, and worsening of IBS.


I have suspected IC so can probably tell you if it sounded like you had it! I also have symptoms similar to endometriosis but I recently had a laparoscopy and don't have it, so you can get symptoms that mimic it... which I think IBS is capable of! IBS and bladder problems do go hand in hand sometimes too I hear. Did you get the results of your colonoscopy? I am begging my doctors for a referral for one, though I don't know if I will like the prep one bit! It sounds horrible but I'm more scared of having something serious that I know I need to put myself through it.


----------



## PoopPanic

Lol im the same way. Since my ibs started ive had every single disease that can present symptoms on any part of your torso. And im getting paranoid now that because im in so often, my doctor isnt taking me seriously and is brushing things off that might be serious because hes thinking "here she goes again" type thing.


----------



## ocgal

Any update original poster? My colonoscopy came back clean, just beginning stages.of diverticulosis. I still have constant pelvic and back pain with out urgency to use the toilet. I also.have stomach pains and trouble swallowing. I try to just tell myself its the anxiety. I go to the Dr next week and im gonna ask for an ultrasound to sety mind at ease. For the most part I try to keep myself busy ao I dont notice my aches and pains. I'm 33 with 2 kids and so scared I have ovarian cancer.or throat camcer all the time


----------



## jarvi

Hypochondria is really the worst. There was a poll somewhere in the forum asking which of your symptoms bothers you the most, but apart from the ones listed, I might as well say hypochondria. I have pain in the pelvic area a lot too, often on the right side though some on the left too. At times I can reassure myself that it's strongly associated with the bowel movements and gas (and the constipation) but at other times I start worrying that it's not sufficiently linked to all that and is something else. I'm really not good at going to see doctors, so mostly I just worry by myself.


----------



## erinelizabeth

jarvi said:


> Hypochondria is really the worst. There was a poll somewhere in the forum asking which of your symptoms bothers you the most, but apart from the ones listed, I might as well say hypochondria. I have pain in the pelvic area a lot too, often on the right side though some on the left too. At times I can reassure myself that it's strongly associated with the bowel movements and gas (and the constipation) but at other times I start worrying that it's not sufficiently linked to all that and is something else. I'm really not good at going to see doctors, so mostly I just worry by myself.


When I first started getting the sharp pains in what felt like my uterus/ ovary i honestly thought I was pregnant. I already have 2 kids and am a really petit person so it felt like it did the other times I was pregnant, thinking my uterus was expanding. My mind played tricks on me so much I actually started having morning sickness! Turns out my small intestine was inflamed and spastic. The "morning sickness" magically disappeared after a visit to my midwife. I have anxiety attacks everytime I get that pain now (which is starting to become just a dull ache).You're mind can definitely play tricks on you!


----------



## jarvi

erinelizabeth said:


> When I first started getting the sharp pains in what felt like my uterus/ ovary i honestly thought I was pregnant. I already have 2 kids and am a really petit person so it felt like it did the other times I was pregnant, thinking my uterus was expanding. My mind played tricks on me so much I actually started having morning sickness! Turns out my small intestine was inflamed and spastic. The "morning sickness" magically disappeared after a visit to my midwife. I have anxiety attacks everytime I get that pain now (which is starting to become just a dull ache).You're mind can definitely play tricks on you!


Yes, that's how it seems to be... mind tricks. I have never been pregnant so I don't know how that feels but I have been getting these sharp pains too. At times I am convinced it's gas, at other times I wonder why that would hurt so much.


----------



## BQ

Jarvi and OCGAL Please get yourselves treated for the anxiety you seem to have! There is no reason to suffer! See a therapist that does CBT (Cognitive Behavioral Therapy) and you can get help with your IBS AND your health anxiety.Erine if you are having true anxiety attacks everytime you get that pain... you too should see a therapist and get yourself treated! You all are worth it!


----------



## Hope4Health

I drive myself crazy trying to diagnose myself. Mostly because no doctor I have seen has actually diagnosed me yet! I'm pretty sure it's IBS at least, but I'm constantly worried there is something more. I've had my symptoms for 3 1/2 years now and almost constantly all summer long. I feel like I'm losing my mind. I just want to know what exactly is wrong with me so I can figure out how to make it better. My doctors don't seem to want to do that for me. They tend to just brush me away...which is sooooo discouraging







You'd think after almost 4 years, 6 doctors, 1 nutritionist, and numerous tests I would have answers by now. So that leaves me with the handy dandy internet that convinces me everyday that there is something seriously wrong with me and I could die at any minute...I'm only 21. I want my life back!


----------



## ocgal

Abdomen ultrasound shows cysts in my spleen. Still waiting for results of my pelvic ultrasound. I finally.see a GI Dr on the 20th. I have all day.cramping and back pain but.not urgency to have a bm. That's why.i feel uncomfortable with ibs diagnosis.


----------



## vic890

I'm on the pill and occasionally I'll get pains like a cyst rupturing, which makes no sense because the pill I'm on has one of the highest levels of estrogen that's safe, so you'd think I wouldn't have cysts... I did go to a doctor about a year ago asking about cysts, and the person who did the ultrasound said it looked like I had one, and my doctor said it was nothing to worry about. I've started having trapped gas lately and it's all in my pelvic region, and I think stress is giving me more of the cyst-rupturing feeling...At one point I sneezed while laying on my back; my abdomen tensed and it was like a knife shot through my uterus. D: I can't figure out what it is...I think just nerves. But when I mention it to anyone they think I'm overreacting


----------



## BG412

I am 26 and I have been dealing with a dull ache in my left side for about 6 months now. It started as a sharp ache, in which I went to the gyno and got an ultrasound - all clear. He mentioned it could just be constipation, which I believed because I have always had issues with constipation. However, the dull ache is pretty constant now, and my mind starts to assume the worst. About 2 months ago I got blood work and urinalysis done - all normal. My GP referred me to a GI who told me I had IBS-C without doing any tests. She had me do the prep for a colonoscopy (yuck!) just to clear out my system, then start taking miralax everyday to have a BM daily. The miralax has helped with BMs, but makes me bloated and gassy . The worst part for me is the constant dull ache on my left side - usually right below my ribs. The pain sometime makes my back hurt right below my ribs as well. I am set to have a sigmoidoscopy in a few days - not looking forward to it, but hoping for some answers.

Does anyone else have the same symptoms? I appreciate knowing I am not alone!!


----------



## Louise Rizzo

Hi,

You sound so similar to me! I'm 22 and suffer with GERD and IBS. Most of my symptoms are caused by anxiety. I particularly suffer with health anxiety, maybe this is something you possible have? I am constantly worrying about my health, even the slightest symptom sets me off. I have always been a worrier but ever since i have been diagnosed with this I have been a lot worse. I am constantly thinking worse case scenario, for instance a few weeks ago i went to a gastroentorologist, who told me i need to have scans just for my reassurance. Even though he told me he is pretty sure it's GERD and that the scans are only for my reassurance i am still convinced that the tests are going to hurt and that they will show something. It's so annoying being in this mind set, it's so silly and irrational! It's hard to explain to others too 

I used to go to the doctors loads, but since I had CBT I have told myself that I will not go unless I get any other symptoms which are completely unrelated. It has actually worked! I have only been back once, when I found out I had GERD and needed some tablets for it.

I would recommend CBT if you haven't had any already. I have learnt that learning to cope with anxiety can really help your symptoms, it doesn't stop them completely but it certainly helps.


----------



## rudibear

Okay, I must be the 'old goat' in the group. I'm 61. Started having problems after a total laparoscopic hysterectomy. Colonoscopy was showed a polyp, which was removed. Tested pre-cancerous. All other tests negative, including scans. I poop a lot, have mucus after bm's. It's a royal pain. Only one who profits from it is the toilet paper manufacturers.








Most of the pain is around where left ovary was. Also have diverticulosis there, and probably adhesions from surgery. Been to many doctors. Finally changed to one completely out of the hospital I went to initially. Have occasional bleeding from hemi's, they can also make sitting uncomfortable, but really don't want any more surgery. It only takes a remark from another person, a story on the news, or slight change in symptoms to make me think I have something more seriously wrong. Tried Michael's Audio Self Hypnosis program for IBS. It did help. What also helps is looking to the positive. After a successful date, a young person may give two thumbs up. I do that after a well formed stool, and no blood!







Thinking of it in that positive light really does help. I try and find something good to focus on, like only two bowel movements today, SUPER. And don't think, two bowel movements today, THAT SUCKS. It's really important to find something positive even though you are in a lousy situation.


----------



## Dr. Dani

It's really tough when you've had IBS but also other bowel problems like diverticulitis and polyps because it can be really scary! But you are absolutely on the right track with your thinking approach







Never ignore a new symptom but also finding a mindbody practice you can use as a mental 'anchor.' to bring you that inner calm each day, that you can rely on regardless if you are having a good or bad tummy day. I know for my IBS clients (and also one of my family members who had IBS for years) that doing their 15 minutes of their practice makes all the difference in the world, and if they miss a day, they really notice an increase in anxiety. It can be dance, yoga, breathing, prayer or mindfulness meditation--whatever speaks to you! Guided hypnotherapy for IBS is also a great tool. Hope this helps you with your situation


----------



## storyofmylife

Illusions said:


> The second a new symptom pops up I automatically think cancer, infertility, various other life threatening/god awful disease. Doctors are no doubt fed up of me. My Fiancé has to put up with my constant worries. Today I've had back pain, abdominal pain and pains near my hipbones. I'm suffering from thrush and it's making me worry it's something worse. I get occasional breakthrough bleeding (usually mid cycle) but occasionally a small amount of spotting after a BM randomly. All these things make me panic uncontrollably to the point where I'm probably making my symptoms ten times worse due to anxiety.I saw a therapist recently who sort of helped, but I can't help but feel the only think that will put my mind at rest is these constant doctors visits. I think I've been to the doctor once or twice every month for the past few months with some other symptom. I think because they don't seem to do anything about it, it makes me more scared because I have no answers.Does anyone else feel like this? I realise I'm moaning and probably deserve a slap. It's just I'm 22. Recently engaged and should be enjoying life to the full instead of dwelling on health problems


One word of advice...don't assume the worst. Its hard, but try not to. Every headache is not a brain tumor









Try to find ways to be happier, even though you may be in pain (happened to me so many times). You may still be pissed off,

but keep trying. I watch a lot of comedy or see funny pics on FB. Helps me a bit. I am a bit of a loner, but I still try to be around

people who don't take life too seriously.

Congratulations on your engagement. Try doing more of fun couple things (But what the hell would I know what exactly "fun couple things" are...26

and still single, but see some couples who seem to be happy when I am outside. So i guess that could help) to distract yourself from the pain as much

as possible. Request your fiance to massage your head gently or just run her fingers through your hair, maybe talking random stuff which will make you

forget that you have to worry. Do that for her also. This kind of massage helps me to de-stress easily. Hope it works for you too. Try regular exercise too

if you haven't already.

HTH


----------



## Mary S

Dr. Dani....hi I'm also from Canada. I have had IBS for about 30 years and I am now 65 years old. I also have Acid Reflux, stomach ulcers and gallstones which they say are really big but for some reason they won't remove my gallbladder. I've had hemorroids since my daughter was born 33 years ago. Other health problem are Osteoporosis, severe arthritis, scoliosis and ruptured disks. I also suffer from anxiety. I've had Barium enemas and Barium swallow, ultrasounds, CT scans, Endoscopies and Colonoscopies. In the last few months my symptoms have gotten much worse. I have constant abdominal pain (sometimes very severe) constant heartburn and nausea.....the hemorroids have changed also. They used to be on the inside, now they seem to go in and come out whenever I try to have a BM and they are HUGE and sore and bleed a lot. But I'm not sure the blood is all from the hemorroids. They are very painful and having a BM is always painful even when the stools are loose. I think there is something blocking the passage. Last time I went to see my family doctor and I described these symptoms she wouldn't take me seriously. She wouldn't send me for any tests or prescribe anything for the pain or the IBS and didn't even examine me or even take my blood pressure which has been high. I asked to see my Gastro doctor and she looked through my chart and said that he did an endoscopy last November and that my last Colonoscopy was three years ago and I'm not due another one for two more years. I said that things have changed drastically since then. She also said that he put me on Dicetel and why am I not taking it. I told her that my Ontario Disability drug coverage doesn't cover it and I couldn't afford it and that my last family doctor(who passed away 3 years ago....may he rest in peace) used to get me Section 8 every year and they paid for it. She refused to get me a Section 8 and told me to change my diet and keep my stools soft. I told her I changed my diet a long time ago and I have problems even when my stools are soft and I would like to see my Gastro doctor. At that point she told me that I could call his office myself and rushed me out. Now she is away for the whole month of July. I have been calling the specialist but he hasn't gotten back to me yet. Yesterday I was in so much pain that I thought I was dying. I really don't want to go to the ER and spend hours there but I might have to if I don't get relief soon. I als have been losing weight rapidly. In April I weighed 135....now I weigh 110 and still losing. Do you have any advice?


----------



## kreamcheese kat

Oh dear, I am just the same. I have experienced IBS-D and chronic, severe nausea for six years now. When the symptoms are manageable I'm great, but when I'm in a rough patch my anxiety that it is something more sinister always comes back. I don't tend to go to the doctor when I get a new symptom, but I am certainly guilty of consulting Dr Google (the reason why I'm online now, in the middle of a work day). However I do go to my doctor regularly to follow up on some potential diagnosis or new treatment option I've discovered. Recents have been aerophagia, pyrroluria, CFS... If I could accept that there wasn't going to be a diagnosis and it was "just" IBS (as my therapist was working me through), then perhaps I could get some closure at least. The trouble is that there have been occasional breakthroughs, e.g. an unexpected diagnosis of endometriosis while I had an ovarian cyst removed, a recent diagnosis of copper toxicity, and the discovery of an overgrowth of streptococcus. When these have been adressed I have experienced some (but not complete) relief from symptoms so it gives me hope again that there is an "ultimate cure" out there for me! Then the cycle starts all over again. I'm tired of being disappointed by doctors who offer false hope and then ditch me when they can't deliver.

I do know that anxiety plays a part for me, because I tend to be at my best when I'm moderately busy (not super stressed, but not left to mull over things on my own either!). However at the end of the day I don't understand why a healthy 26 year old who eats well, lives modestly and exercises regularly should be so sick, all the time! Guided hypnotherapy and CBT have really helped me to manage my anxiety around my symptoms much better and I no longer have that anxiety or worry that spirals out of control - I'd certainly recommend them for anyone who feels like they are losing their life to anxiety or hypochondria. In terms of managing the symptoms though, I'm still searching for that cure...







Ladies I know how you feel and it is totally justified! xox


----------



## kreamcheese kat

Mary, it sounds like you're having an awful time, no wonder you are concerned. Can you see another doctor? Even if they can just run some blood tests while your regular dr is away, it might help to set your mind at rest. When bodies change so dramatically I feel it is wise to check things out, even if you have had routine investigations recently...


----------



## Mary S

Thank you Kreamcheese kat. I am very concerned and frustrated because I am getting worse everyday. I have lost so much weight I look like a skeleton. Anything I eat bothers me now. In Canada because of our government health care it is difficult, but not impossible, to change doctors plus we have a shortage of doctors. I am not happy at all with the doctor I'm stuck with. She gives you the run around. She doesn't take things seriously. The only time she will really listen and take time with you is during the yearly physical. Then I cas discuss more than one symptom. During other visits she only concentrates on one thing and tells you to make an appointment if you want to discuss anything else. And then when you go back she forgets what your there for. Then she'll say something like.....your body is getting old. Well find out what's wrng, don't just dismiss it because of my age. I am going to call her office tomorrow and ask if I can see the other doctor because I can;t wait until she comes back. And if I can't see him I'll go to the after hours clinic. I am frustrated and getting a little scared because I am getting wose by the day.


----------



## Amanda Nicole

It's possible that food sensitivities could be playing a role in symptoms - many, many IBS sufferers have food sensitivities. Anxiety and IBS often go hand-in-hand (people develop anxiety over the IBS and then the anxiety often feeds into the IBS symptoms - it creates a vicious cycle). If food sensitivities are involved, when the "trigger" foods are identified and removed, symptoms will often decrease (not just IBS symptoms, but other symptoms as well, such as anxiety, mood swings, irritability, nausea/vomiting, heartburn... the list goes on and on). What happens with food sensitivities is that the immune system, for whatever reason, "goofs up" and "attacks" the food that you're eating (the immune system perceives the "offending" food as the "enemy"). This "attacking" is what's causing symptoms. In some people, the symptoms might be GI issues, in others, symptoms could be migraines, arthritis, fibromyalgia, weight gain, etc. The best way to determine if food sensitivities are playing a role in your symptoms is to get a blood test (I use the Mediator Release Test with my clients - this is the best test on the market for food sensitivities, in my professional opinion).


----------



## Mary S

Mandynic....thank you for the information and advice. And you gave me a great idea on how to get some help. I'm going to ask my doctor to send me to a registered dietician. Maybe then I can get some help. I have been trying to eliminate food on my own to find my "triggers" but it is difficult and confusing. I already know I can't tolerate milk but cheese desn't seem to bother me as lng as I don't overdo it. I've eliminated red meat, fatty food, fried food but sautee seems to be alright and no spicy food. I am trying to gluton free but that is really difficult and gluton free food is so expensive. If I could get that blood test and see a registered dietician it would be helpful and I would know what to avoid.Is there any other advice and information you could give me while I am waiting for that?


----------



## Amanda Nicole

Hi Mary, if you'd like to see a dietitian to help with this, it's best to find a dietitian who is also a Certified LEAP Therapist (CLT) - this is a special certification for RDs specializing in food sensitivities and they are the only ones qualified to work with the test that I mentioned. As far as I know, there are no CLTs in Canada, but there are several CLTs who provide phone consultations (such as myself) from the States. Also keep in mind that, if you pursue this, you would likely be paying out of pocket for the testing (since you would be working with a lab and an RD/CLT in a different country, insurance won't cover it). Just something to keep in mind.

What you could do for now is stick to whole/un-processed foods as much as possible and keep really good food diary records to see if you notice any pattern with your symptoms. Write down the date, the time of day, everything that you eat and drink, and write down when you experience symptoms as well as the severity of symptoms (you could rate your symptoms on a scale of 1-10 for severity). Also keep in mind that symptoms may not show up right after you eat a food that you're reactive to (symptoms can be delayed up to 3-4 days) and people can be reactive to just about any food, including seasonings/herbs (so make sure you write down all of the ingredients/components of every meal and snack).

Since you also mentioned that you have been experiencing too much weight loss, you may have been cutting too many fat sources from your diet; make sure you're eating at least a few times per day and you may need to include some higher calorie foods - cooking oils, nuts/nut butters, avocado, fattier meats/fish, whole fat dairy (whole milk, full fat yogurt, cheese, ice cream, etc), and so on - you'll have to tailor this list to whatever you can tolerate. Even adding extra fruits/veggies to various foods can help boost the calorie content. You may also want to get your vitamin D levels checked - vitamin D is often low in people with inflammatory conditions and compromised immune systems (such as those with IBS).

Hope this helps!

Amanda Austin, RD, CLT


----------



## Mary S

Thank you Mandy, I am going to start with a food diary today. I am not having a good day today. A lot of lower abdominal pain. It's hard to eat when you are in so much pain. Sometimes I have to force myself to eat because I don't know how foods are going to affect me. Doctors having been helping much. My family doctr is away for the month of July but I have an appointment for my yearly physical in August and I will ask for a referral to a dietician so I can discuss my symptoms and hopefully get some help. I have been suffering with this for 25 years or more but as I get older it seems to be getting worse. I know stress plays a part in this too and my life has been very stressful but I have been trying to eliminate as much unnecessary stress as possible. I feel like doctors are just giving up on me but maybe they don't know much about this disease either.

I'm also on a limited budget so I can't afford out of country treatment. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Amanda Nicole

No worries, Mary - I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Danielle80241

So glad I found this posting! I was starting to think I was losing my mind!

I'm in the middle of changing doctors because of this. The doc I just "fired" never had time to see me and always passed me off to the PA. I;ve hgad a clean EGD, Colonoscopy and gallbladder reomoval and no-one can tell me why I still feel like crap. I've changed my diet, taken the drugs, changed my life (including a new job) and nothing seems to work!

I'm starting with a new doc in a few weeks and hoping this one won't think I'm crazy. In the meantime I am completely miserable. Started a food & symptoms log.


----------



## Donnab

I've been dealing with this for at least 3 years and get scared sometimes that it is something worse, I have flare ups about 1x a week I've had every test under the sun!!! No one knows how bad it feels and how it bothers me, I feel like my gut is so tight and inflamed I can barely cope with this!!! Been to about 5 GI docs, and am following up with my primary cause I feel he's been seeing me for years and at least knows me and can help me follow this through!!! I am so miserable with this I refuse to believe I have to live this way!!! I won't give up until I feel better!!!


----------



## butterflypanda

I feel all of you. I think that this disease has totally changed the way I deal with medical issues. I spent so much of my time at the doctor's trying to figure out my issues that my doctor's all thought I was crazy.

*Illusions I have the same pain in my hip area and every doctor was like that is muscle pain just ignore it. The only thing that makes it better is not being constipated.*


----------



## DAD

*ALL ON THIS THREAD* ...

For many or most of you if you will read the book by Devi Nambrudipad titled "Say Goodbye to Illness" latest version and follow thru, you should be able to supply much relief for yourself instead of relying on most western medical doctors to help you, test you many times over, prescribe many different medications with side effects, maybe even ignore you, etc.

Most of your IBS problems are probably food allergy/sensitivity, bacteria, or stress related. Stress can also help create food allergies.

I have used this non-invasive, drug-free, natural procedure the past 12 years to not only eliminate most food allergies, but also most pollen and environmental allergies. I also just recently during August eliminated a lifetime allergy to ragweed and can now walk thru a fall pollenizing field of them without bother. Also have eliminated many food allergies the past 12 years that would constantly aggravate my digestive tract after eating them, but now most of them seem very safe to eat without problems.

If your past methods of dealing with your IBS problems are failing or falling very short of your expectations, I recommend you change your procedures and try helping yourself thru the above methods. This above information is not common knowledge, but is available to help you and again I recommend you check it out.

DAD ...


----------



## pip x

Omg all these posts are so me at 22 years old. Finally had a colonoscopy when i was 26 which found nothing, even after bleeding, so was diagnosed with IBS. Im now 51, still here and still the same. Symptoms have slowly changed over the years and i had a barium enema 10 years ago. Not nice. Am still anxious though and still visiting the Dr for IBS regularly.


----------



## heatherkathleen

Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences--I have the same anxieties and it definitely helps to know that I'm not alone! I've just recently been diagnosed with IBS. I've had various tests (blood work, ultrasound, CT scan, upper endoscopy, colonoscopy) all normal, and still worry the doc may have "missed" something.


----------



## Gabrielle07

Everything is very well said. This site is a really good source of information. Thank you for sharing guys!


----------



## Meowlis

Hi brand new to the site. I have recently been diagnosed with IBS. Upper endoscopy, colonoscopy and pill cam all came back as normal. However I have been suffering for the last 6 months of chronic pain, severe at times want to go to hospital. i also am pre menopausal. Ok so my question has anyone found that it was ovarian or uterus related?


----------

